# Google Voice App



## SEMASS1670 (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone using the Google Voice app as a “work phone”? I need a work phone and am waiting for approval and purchase which could take a while. The app looks great as far as remaining anonymous. But my concern is the fact that messages of possible evidentiary value could be received on a personal cell phone. Anyone using this?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I set mine up that way initially and then switched the number and used it as a personal number.

Everything is stored in the cloud, so I would just create a Google account and then only use the account for work stuff and nothing personal. Then if it gets subpoenaed or anything you can just extract what is requested or delete the account off your phone and everything is in the cloud.

It's not a perfect situation, but it's better than using your personal phone/number for everything.


----------

